# FS/FT: African cichlids variety. thining out my stock



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

*LF: Electric blue jack dempsey/ jack dempsey*

Hey guys i am hoping to add a jac dempsey to my 75gal mixed africans. If youve got a couple juvies about 2-3" or a male 3-4" give me a shout at 778 628 7779. thank you  cheers!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

chixclids said:


> Hey guys i am hoping to add a jac dempsey to my 75gal mixed africans. If youve got a couple juvies about 2-3" or a male 3-4" give me a shout at 778 628 7779. thank you  cheers!


I don't know that JDs will be compatible with an African tank. Different water requirements, adult sizes etc. You may want to consider a separate tank....


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

I have actually seen people mix jds with other africans nd they work fine. i wanna experience for myself if i could probly have young adult/juvies mixed in i could prob make it adjust to my water conditions. do u know anyone who might sell?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Some of the sponsors carry them. I got mine from IPU and he's now about 4 or 5". The also come up in our classifieds from time to time. Good luck with the experiment.


----------



## killifishkerry (Aug 5, 2011)

got lots at Fantasy Aquatic. great price too!



chixclids said:


> Hey guys i am hoping to add a jac dempsey to my 75gal mixed africans. If youve got a couple juvies about 2-3" or a male 3-4" give me a shout at 778 628 7779. thank you  cheers!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I had my Africans with key holes,jd's and convicts for about 8 months and they were fine. They even tolarated the salt. I did. Hangs to all tangs though because the fish did look too different. You can really tell how different they are.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

reg jd work ok but africans will become to aggresive for ebjd nice fish


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

*FS/FT: red rubby peacock african fries and juvies.*

I currently have 50 semi juvies and fries about 2-3month old 1/2 - 1" red rubby peacock african cichlids. im willing to trade them for any juvies or fries that u can offer that i may dont have yet in my tank. Im seeling them for $1 each min 10 purchase. Give me a shout at 778 628 7779 if youre interested to come and see. i live in burnaby near the IGA are close to earls kingsway. Gimme a shout anytime. cheers! 

btw if u want to see some pics send me a txt and ill send it to your phone. for some reason the web isnt letting me upload them pics.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

*FS/FT: Fuelleborni pair and Joanjonstonae pair africans.*

I have a male fuelleborni (peach with spotted black) and a female (spotted purple and peach) 15$. i also got a joanjhonstonae male (blue) and a female( dirty blue) for 15$ a pair. im downsizing my tank so u guys could either trade me juvies around 2" or buy em 30$ for all 4 of them or 10$ each. really nice fishes. Theyre about 4" big. really healthy. If u want some pics i got some ok ones on my phone just txt me nd ill send u pics. 778 628 7779. i live in burnaby around metrotown area. i can meet up at patterson but its best u comeover to see the fishes itself  just gimme a shout anytime today cheers!!

ps also gots lots of red rubby peacock fries i need these gone asap!!  thanks guys!


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

All four going for 25$ prices are fixed i need it gone asap. someone grab them  ill throw in 5red peacock fries about half inch to the first person who buys them for free.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

price drop!! Fuelleborni's are now going for 10" pair!! grab it i need them gone asap!


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

*Fs:african cichlids*

I have a pair of Joanjohnsonae about 3-4" : 18$ each or 30$ for the pair.
and i also got a pair of fuelleborni's 15$ each or 25for the pair. 
Theyre great fishes. dont want to let go of them but i need to downsize my tank. 
give me a call or txt at 778 628 7779. youre welcome to come by and view them in person. in live in burnaby around metrotown area.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

*Ft/fs: electric blue cichlids*

I have 3 male electric blue cichlids about 2.5-3". im looking for 3 females so my other two males can start breeding. i cant upload pics for i am using my phone and my laptop is broken. but i can send a couple of pics through my phone if u have an iphon or smart phone. txt or call me at 778 628 7779. Viewing in person is also possible if u give me a heads up first. i live in burnaby near metrotown area.
I also have a couple other africans for sale. better to come in person to see the fishes.  cheers!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U can text me the pics and i will post them for u


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Yey! youre awesome! ill send u the pics later on. im off to work now


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

chixclids said:


> Yey! youre awesome! ill send u the pics later on. im off to work now


No worries


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help claudia  such a sweetheart. 
bump bump bump..


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

check out tank vid. fishes are healthy and gettin color in


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys so i am thining out my stock cuz my tanks gettin a lot crowded. and i decided to go for certain species of africans only. didnt want to let these guys go already got attached to them but i need to thin out my stock. 
i got a variety for starters and for people who are wanting to add fishes thry dony have yet in thier collection.
i am also open for trades if you got somethin i dont. 
heres the list..
2ob fulleborni, 2 joanjoanstonae, 1rusty cichlid, 1ob peacock. All for 50$ and i also got a couple maybecfor sale too.
Call or txt me at 778 628 7779. 
video of my tank with the fishes for sale will be uploaded in a bit. cheers!


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

heres the vid guys. Hope u enjoy. lettin go of the list for 50$ take it as a group or come visit and see th tank in person u might find somethin u like. Cheers


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Daily bump  take it away plsss.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Price drop! take all for 30$!! or trade for a good driftwood and a couple rocks


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

*Fs/ft: Large afri ans.*

Hey guys i got 4large awesome africans that i am willing to sell or trade for a good offer. Awesome fishes for larger aquariums. 
List..
2 male yellow labs 4-5 1/2". - 20$ 
1large venustus girraffe cichlid.6.5-8" -30$ 
1large malawi eye bitter 6-7". - 25$
Pls make an offer. i would rather sell them all together to a good home for a better price deal. than to sell them one by one and itll cost u more. take all for 50$ i also might sell my red empress male and the other blue peacock male. 
pls call or txt me at 778 628 7779. 
a video of my whole tank will be posted shortly. better to come in person to see the fishes. 
cheers. 
mike.

heres a vid for the stock list for sale. enjoy. 




ps... i will gladly trade them for other africans. just let me know what u have to offer and we could probly set a deal. i would rather trade them actually than sell them so send your offers. thanks


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Mike, 

Just to give you a heads up... you need to post a price for your livestock "group sale" and/or the individual pricing - as per BCA rules.

Good luck with your sale!


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Oh crap i forgot lol. Thanks for reminding me.
1large male venustus( girraffe cichlid) 6-7" 40$. 
2 large male yellow labs 5-6" 30$ for both.
1large malawi eye bitter 5-6" 30$..
take all for 80$ but if u have other africans u can offer to trade too.
i am looking to trade these fishes for some tropheous bemba, duboisi female, moliro and also for some compriceps and or calvus.
thanks guys..
btw heres the vid of the tank. enjoy.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Daily bump. first one to call or txt his offer gets a better deal.  cheers!


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Price drop.. take all of them for 50$ theyre too big for my community tank now. also i would accept trades for smaller africans, juvies or maturing adult.just let me know what u have and we could probly set a deal. thanks.


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Saily bumo.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

id like some but once again im too far away


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Where do u live?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Those look like hotrod77's fish.....

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...id-all-sold-please-close-thread-thanks-31243/


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Daily bump.. Sweep it all


----------

